# Recommendations; female vocalist rock, alternative?



## Minish (Apr 17, 2009)

As I'm sure you all know I don't really share the tastes of the general population of TCoDtown, but yeah. I respect most people here's tastes nevertheless so recommendations? I'm becoming more open-minded about music and I'm trying to broaden the genres I listen to.

I'm thinking along the lines of poprock, or just modern rock - preferably with a female vocalist. And don't say Paramore, something less mainstream and less teeny bopper.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 17, 2009)

pop-rock? consider blondie, i guess. they still stand as one of the more innovative pop groups that i can think of. everyone likes their third album, parallel lines; i'm more in line with eat to the beat, parallel lines' follow-up. each one has plenty of good pop songs, though. you can't really go wrong checking out either.

she doesn't qualify as pop-rock, but i really admire cat power. she writes really moody songs with very basic instrumentation. a lot of people recommend moon pix; i'm going to recommend you are free because it works better in warmer weather.

that leaves santogold/santigold, who writes songs in whatever style she likes, be it rap, new wave, ska, dub, etc. maybe you've heard of robyn as well?


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 18, 2009)

Garbage, The Cardigans, The Gathering, No Doubt, Indica, Lush...

I'll post a few links if you prefer that.

Indica - Vuorien taa (one of my favorite songs ever)
Garbage - Androgyny
The Gathering - Treasure (makes me happy whenever I hear it)
The Cardigans - My Favourite Game


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 18, 2009)

Indica are pretty meh, I recommend Tori Amos myself.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 18, 2009)

Rilo Kiley spring to mind first. Katy Perry's pretty awesome too. Kill Casino maybe. 

I dunno. Only other things that spring to mind when I put female vocalist and rock together are Arch Enemy and Rolo Tomassi but they're not exactly up your alley from what I can see. Also female vocalist + alternative brings Regina Spektor to mind, but again, doesn't seem your thing.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 18, 2009)

regina spektor is good


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 19, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Indica are pretty meh


They only suck now because Tuomas is producing all of their music.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 19, 2009)

no they suck because jonsi can't hold a tune to save her life


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 19, 2009)

I have no idea where you're getting that from. She certainly can.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 20, 2009)

not when *I* saw them


----------



## Minish (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot, guys!

Blondie isn't really what I'm looking for, but I'm definitely going to look further into The Gathering and Indica. Regina Spektor is particularly brilliant~

And I'll look into the other suggestions made, too. (: Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 22, 2009)

try sarah mclachlan too. fumbling towards ecstasy is so good.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll just throw Kamelot and Draconian in here to. XD Both male and female vocals, awesome stuff. :3


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think Cirrus particularly wants metal. Kamelot's female vocals are scarce, anyway.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 28, 2009)

*shrug* Just throwing it in. Can't hurt.


----------



## Erif (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, Regina Spektor is good.

Try KT Tunstall. I have a felling you might like her. Here are some songs.

Hold On
Paper Aeroplane
Another Place to Fall
Suddenly I See 

Also, Sara Bareilles. Ever heard the song Love Song?

Love Song
Bottle it Up
Love on the Rocks


----------

